# Outlook 2003 MIME format



## john.martin (May 30, 2008)

Hello,

I have been having a problem for the last few months with my Outlook some emails from some people are coming into my outlook in what looks like ASCI code - at the top of the mail it says 'This is a multipart message in MIME format'. All my attachments and images in the mail have been turned into letters and numbers. Below is a sample of what is happening:-

Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Delivered-To: 
Received: (qmail 14813 invoked by uid 399); 27 May 2008 13:11:39 -0000
Received: from unknown (HELO postie3.hosting365.ie) (82.195.157.181)
by ns1.hosting365.ie with ESMTP; 27 May 2008 13:11:39 -0000
Received-SPF: none (ns1.hosting365.ie: domain at ntrs.com does not designate permitted sender hosts)
identity=mailfrom; client-ip=82.195.157.181;
envelope-from=<[email protected]>;
Received: from gloom.ntrs.com (gloom.ntrs.com [12.148.183.199])
by postie3.hosting365.ie (Postfix) with ESMTP id 346F3B582C4CE
for ; Tue, 27 May 2008 14:11:38 +0100 (IST)
Received: from chi-g01.ntrs.com (chi-g01.private.ntrs.com [10.88.160.27])
by gloom.ntrs.com (Switch-3.2.7/Switch-3.2.7) with ESMTP id m4RDBFc6010664
for Tue, 27 May 2008 08:11:37 -0500 (CDT)
Subject: 30th Birthday
MIME-Version: 1.0
X-Mailer: Lotus Notes Release 6.5.5 CCH1 March 07, 2006
Message-ID: <[email protected]om>
From: Conor McNally <>
Date: Tue, 27 May 2008 14:11:11 +0100
X-MIMETrack: Serialize by Router on CHI-G01/SVR/NTRS(Release 6.5.6FP2 HF147|April 02, 2008) at
05/27/2008 08:11:16 AM,
Serialize complete at 05/27/2008 08:11:16 AM
Content-Type: multipart/related; boundary="=_related 00486F9080257456_="
To: undisclosed-recipients:;

This is a multipart message in MIME format.
--=_related 00486F9080257456_=
Content-Type: multipart/alternative; boundary="=_alternative 00486F9080257456_="


--=_alternative 00486F9080257456_=
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="US-ASCII"

/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAgAAZABkAAD/7AARRHVja3kAAQAEAAAAZAAA/+4ADkFkb2JlAGTAAAAAAf/b
AIQAAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQICAgICAgICAgIC
AwMDAwMDAwMDAwEBAQEBAQECAQECAgIBAgIDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMD
AwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMD/8AAEQgALgDLAwERAAIRAQMRAf/EAaIAAAAGAgMBAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAcIBgUECQMKAgEACwEAAAYDAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAABgUEAwcCCAEJAAoLEAACAQMEAQMDAgMDAwIG
CXUBAgMEEQUSBiEHEyIACDEUQTIjFQlRQhZhJDMXUnGBGGKRJUOhsfAmNHIKGcHRNSfhUzaC8ZKi
RFRzRUY3R2MoVVZXGrLC0uLyZIN0k4Rlo7PD0+MpOGbzdSo5OkhJSlhZWmdoaWp2d3h5eoWG
RFRzRUY3R2MoVVZXGrLC0uLyZIN0k4Rlo7PD0+h4iJ
ipSVlpeYmZqkpaanqKmqtLW2t7i5usTFxsfIycrU1dbX2Nna5OXm5+jp6vT19vf4+foRAAIB
ipSVlpeYmZqkpaanqKmqtLW2t7i5usTFxsfIycrU1dbX2Nna5OXm5+jp6vT19vf4+AwIE
BAMFBAQEBgYFbQECAxEEIRIFMQYAIhNBUQcyYRRxCEKBI5EVUqFiFjMJsSTB0UNy8BfhgjQlklMY
Y0TxorImNRlUNkVkJwpzg5NGdMLS4vJVZXVWN4SFo7PD0+PzKRqUpLTE1OT0laW1xdXl9ShH
Y0TxorImNRlUNkVkJwpzg5NGdMLS4vJVZXVWN4SFo7PD0+V2Y4
doaWprbG1ub2Z3eHl6e3x9fn90hYaHiImKi4yNjo+DlJWWl5iZmpucnZ6fkqOkpaanqKmqq6
doaWprbG1ub2Z3eHl6e3x9fn90hYaHiImKi4yNjo+ytrq
+v/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A3+PfuvdFG7M+SWfn3xm+jfjTsvH9xd3bdTEtvypzGak230/0bTZ+
+mFbh




Does anyone have any idea why this is happening to me and how i can fix?

Please help...


----------



## zorgers (Jul 4, 2008)

Did you ever resolve this as we are having the same issues?

Thanks


----------



## john.martin (May 30, 2008)

Hi zorgers - never got this sorted - still living with the problem - if you ever find out how to fix...


----------

